# Pro Evolution Soccer 2018 Discord Server (PC)



## KayJay (15. September 2017)

Für deutlich vereinfachtes Matchmaking (vorallem bezüglich 2vs2 und 3vs3) haben wir einen Discord Server erstellt.
Wir haben es in Regionen unterteilt um die bestmögliche Netplay-Erfahrung zu sichern.

Discord

Wir freuen uns auf Euren Besuch.


----------

